# Need Bukkit Plugin created



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been trying to create an addon plugin for the Bukkit plugin "Citizens."
i have never programmed in Java before so i am of coarse lost. ^_^

I have included what i go so far. 
View attachment Citizens_Mayor.zip

The idea is to add an NPC character called Mayor to handle mayorly duties within a city or town such as: adding player to the town/city, setting or adjusting taxes to meet National and City upkeep costs, and any other duties that can be added from the Mayor's command list.

Please help me with this. i need it for my server which uses Towny and Citizens and soon hopefully will be running McMMO too. It would take a large load off mine and my other admin's shoulders. ^_^ 
thanks to any/all who assist!

Here are the links to the plugins associated with this one and the commands.

http://wiki.citizensnpcs.net/Category:Citizens1

http://wiki.bukkit.org/Plugin_Tutorial
http://wiki.bukkit.org/Plugin_YAML
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/towny-advanced/
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/citizens/

Here is a Master List of commands:
https://sites.google.com/site/townymod/commands/master-list

A good adjustment would be to make the mayor pass as a king if placed as King in a Nation. Kill 2 birds with one stone.
If someone could help me out with this I would appreciate it and I could possibly compensate you for your time.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 25, 2012)

I have revised the plugin idea a bit.

There should be 2 separate .jar files.
1 should be the mayor with town/mayor command access.
1 should be the King with nation/king command access.

This way when the King is designated it can auto add people to the nation and towns to the nation as well as set tax rates according to number of cities and population.

Likewise with the Mayor,

Let me know if you need any information or leave suggestions please.
I am working on using a dynamic economy plugin.


----------

